# اريد دائرة تحويل جهد 12 الى 220 فولت ارجوا المساعدة



## محمود السيد حامد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

على كل المهندسين الجدعان اللى فى المنتدى الجميل ده ساعدوا اخوكم اللى على اده احتاج دائرة تحويل 12 فولت الى 220 فولت واللى مش قادر يجبها نعد نفكر سوا ازاى نعملها وشكرا ليكم كلكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى
فى هذ الرابط تجد ما تريد

http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/inverter.asp


----------



## العاصفي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

تفضل اخي العزير ... هذا الموقع الذي يحوي على ما تريد و بالشرح الممل مع تمنياتي لك بالموفقية و أرجو ان لا تنسانا من صالح دعائك
http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/555dcac.html​


----------



## محمود السيد حامد (3 ديسمبر 2008)

انا اريد انا اتغلب لى مشكلة الملف اللى فى الدائرة الاولى هل يوجد حل حيث انى لا اجد الملف بسرعة او بعنى اصح بالسهل اما فى الدائرة التانية انا ممكن اكون مش فاهم حاجات كتيرة فيها ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 ديسمبر 2008)

محمود السيد حامد قال:


> انا اريد انا اتغلب لى مشكلة الملف اللى فى الدائرة الاولى هل يوجد حل حيث انى لا اجد الملف بسرعة او بعنى اصح بالسهل اما فى الدائرة التانية انا ممكن اكون مش فاهم حاجات كتيرة فيها ارجوا المساعدة


أخى
إن كنت تقصد بالدائرة الأولى التى وضعتها لك فكل المكونات مشروحة فى نفس الصفحة و فيها هذا المحول (الملف) هو محول عادى من اللى فى السوق 220 / 12 فقط هو مكتوب علية 110 لأن بلادهم تستخدم 110 كما ربما تحتاج تعدل قليلا من 50 الى 60 ذ/ث


----------



## hussien95 (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## Mohamed Mahmud sma (10 أبريل 2012)

للتحول من 230فولت متردد إلى 12 فولت مستمر خذ محول عادي كشاحن التلفون والبطاريات و........... وللتحول من 12فولت مستمر إلى 230 فولت متردد خذ الآنفرتر وفيه عدة قياسات حسب الوات تتراوح مابين 100 إلى 10000 وات ولكم الشكر سلفا وأي إستفسار في هذا الموضوع نستطيع أن نساعد فيه فنحن حاضرون ولكن بمقابل وهو الدعاء لنا بظهر الغيب لكن أبشر من دعا لي أن فيه ملك مجاب الدعوة يقول له ولك بالمثل ودعوة المسلم لأخيه بظهر الغيب مجابة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Mohamed Mahmud sma (10 أبريل 2012)

ياشيخ هذي لاتحتاج جدعان ولاجعدان بل هي أسهل من التصور وحتى أنها لاتحتاج مهندسا ولافنيا وكل ماتحتاجه إنسان سبق له أن دخل سوقا للألكترونيات حيث أنه مملوء بالآنفرتيراات من عشر الكيلووات إلى عشر كيلووات ولكم الشكر مسبقا ونرجوا منكم الدعاء


----------



## Mohamed Mahmud sma (10 أبريل 2012)

محمود السيد حامد قال:


> انا اريد انا اتغلب لى مشكلة الملف اللى فى الدائرة الاولى هل يوجد حل حيث انى لا اجد الملف بسرعة او بعنى اصح بالسهل اما فى الدائرة التانية انا ممكن اكون مش فاهم حاجات كتيرة فيها ارجوا المساعدة


 سيدي المشكلة في الأولى لاتحتاج البحث عن ملف بل تشتري الآنفرتر بالكامل وتربطه على البطارية وتكون قد إستكملت المخطط الأول وإذا كنت تريد تيارا مستمراأي 120 فولت دي سي فشبك على مخرج الأنفرتر جسر ديودات وهذه حاجات رخيصة جدا في سوق الألكترونيات ولكم الشكر سلفا ولاتنسونا من دعواتكم الصالحة


----------



## Mohamed Mahmud sma (10 أبريل 2012)

أخي في الله أما الدائرة الثانية فهي طريقة لصناعة الأنفرتر وهي حسب ما أراها واضحة جدا عبارة عن أربع مقاومات محددة القيم الرابعة منهم متغيرة زي مزود صوت المذياعمثلا (الفوليم) وأربع مكثفات محددة القيم كل على حدة وترانزيستورين أيضا محدداة النوعية والقيمة ولفيفة واحدة (L=1uH) وهذه قيم يعلمها أصحاب المحلات التي ستشتري منها القطع أما اللفيفتين الكبيرتين واالأساسيتين في المخطط فقيمهم تتناسب مع أطراف الخروج والدخول حسب معادلة اللفائف والتي سأحاول نشرها إن وجدتها أو تأكدت من صحة تذكرها ولكم مني جزيل الشكر ولاتنسو المقابل وهو الدعاء


----------



## ahmedride (24 أكتوبر 2012)

اخوتى برجاء الضغط على كلمة كهرباء وهيفيدكم كتير فى المشروع دة كهرباء


----------

